# Salt curing our next years Prosciutto hams



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the start of our hams for next year...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks excellent!!


----------



## shortend (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin' good Cycletrash. We're watchin' this one with a great deal of interest. I admire the moxie it takes to pull off such an artisian project. Wish you the greatest success, and I'm sure you'll ace it as usual. Not sure what real Prosciutto even tastes like, as I've only had the packaged stuff from the Deli section of the grocer. Doubt it even compares to yours. Bet your circle of "friends" grows considerably larger in the coming year. What's the next step?


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

After cutting out the " H bone" bone and heavily salting them , we press for 25 to 30 days..we will rinse them in red wine , rub them down with garlic , then lard , and black pepper then hang them for a year or two.


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Lookin' good Cycletrash. We're watchin' this one with a great deal of interest. I admire the moxie it takes to pull off such an artisian project. Wish you the greatest success, and I'm sure you'll ace it as usual. Not sure what real Prosciutto even tastes like, as I've only had the packaged stuff from the Deli section of the grocer. Doubt it even compares to yours. Bet your circle of "friends" grows considerably larger in the coming year. What's the next step?


Your right , the deli don't even come close and our circle of friends keeps growing from us doing this.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Your right , the deli don't even come close and our circle of friends keeps growing from us doing this.




 I'll get my address right to ya, Friend. lol


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the link to last years thread to any one interested, or wondering how our prosciutto hams turn out from last year.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh My! Do we have to wait a year to see the final result?


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Here is the link to last years thread to any one interested, or wondering how our prosciutto hams turn out from last year.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102968/salt-curing-hams-prosciutto/60#post_727947


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

lookin great, luv the ratchet straps....1 or 2 clicks a day and procuitt is on its way


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 17, 2011)

I watched a couple of videos about making it but was turned off by having to use a press.  Never thought of just clamping between two boards.


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW I have had the real deal when I was in the Navy stationed in Italy. I wondered and wondered how on earth they could hang meat in open air and not spoil. Finely I was told it was due to a salt cure. At first I was scared to death to try it for fear of getting sick. But after i did try some I was hooked, was the best tasting ham I had ever had. Boy I miss that. I may have to try making some myself, but don't know if I would have the patience to wait that long.......lol 






  for a job well done


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't wait a year its just a salt cured ham that you either have to boil or fry.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

it looks great i will wait... don't forget to post it in a year


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great job this year and the best for next year's endeavors!  Had great faith in y'all from the start and your processes!  Keep up the great work!  (Ahem.. shipping address below:)

LOL! 

Great job!


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 18, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Great job this year and the best for next year's endeavors!  Had great faith in y'all from the start and your processes!  Keep up the great work!  (Ahem.. shipping address below:)
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks Pops6927


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW those must taste amazing?!?


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 7, 2012)

Those look amazing. I will be making some from my buddy's Berkshires starting this fall/winter.

Questions: Why did you omit putting the hams in plastic bags while curing and pressing like the dude in the videos you posted in the older thread did? Also, why did you put the hams in the orange netting instead of hanging them freestyle the the guy did also? Are there benefits to the choices you made, or just convenience?

Thanks in advance for your advice and for the inspiration!

-Kyle (ArtisanBeard)


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

I too was stationed in Italy (Aviano Air Base in the Friuli region) and ventured over to San Daniele which is one of the places it is made. One of our fondest memories is the slices of mellons wrapped with San Daniele ham. This is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## cycletrash (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't trust doing them in those bags....the netting was just cheaper for us to do , the local butcher has them and they handy.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 7, 2012)

awesome looking process!


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 7, 2012)

cycletrash said:


> I don't trust doing them in those bags....the netting was just cheaper for us to do , the local butcher has them and they handy.


Thanks! I think I'd prefer to do them without the bags also...I've never cured stuff in bags, why start now? I like the ratchet strap and board presses...great idea.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 7, 2012)

Wonderful!! Great learning process even though I'll probably never get to do it!

I agree with Ahron and Pops


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Dec 9, 2012)

I never remembered what the meat was called in Italy but I remembered the great taste it had. I only got there once during my Navy career to sample the local food and wine.  I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## dave54 (Dec 9, 2012)

image.jpg



__ dave54
__ Dec 9, 2012
__ 4





.  And here it is with a new stand


----------



## trizzuth (Jan 16, 2013)

Unreal, I love this!!!  That ratchet strap is such an awesome idea! What kind of wood boards did you use, maple?  Can't imagine the typical pine would be good


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 16, 2013)

typical pine...LMAO


----------



## wjbunton (Feb 4, 2013)

Must see slices of finished product.  So jealous right now.


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 5, 2013)

cycletrash said:


> typical pine...LMAO


laugh all you want, but those boards clearly look like pine boards to me.  You're not supposed to smoke anything using any kind of evergreen, and I can imagine the piney flavor that may be infused from using pine boards.  Or if they're really dried out, maybe it's a non-issue.

So instead of laughing, tell me, what kind of wood are you using for those boards?


----------



## dave54 (Feb 5, 2013)

trizzuth said:


> laugh all you want, but those boards clearly look like pine boards to me.  You're not supposed to smoke anything using any kind of evergreen, and I can imagine the piney flavor that may be infused from using pine boards.  Or if they're really dried out, maybe it's a non-issue.
> 
> So instead of laughing, tell me, what kind of wood are you using for those boards?


he did.it's pine dried. and they are being used to just press the hams not smoke


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, now I want to eat one whole


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2013)

cycletrash....  evening.....  

Is the dry curing method for the hams, something that could be used on pork butt, bone removed...  

I was thinking of splitting the butt at the bone into 2 pieces....   quicker cure, thinner hunk of meat and all....  hang in a netting or something....  proscuito no bone.....   I suppose the bone does add some flavor to the meat.... 

Have you done that or heard of it....  any specific places to go look  .....  maybe it is not called proscuito when a butt is used ???

Dave


----------



## trizzuth (Feb 7, 2013)

Buckboard Proscuitto!

Only thing I'd be concerned about that is the major difference here is that you don't have most of the butt covered in skin, which does act as a protectant to the meat inside..  as they say when doing proscuitto, or virginia country hams, always try to get a leg with a long shank as it protects it better duing the curing phase, due to more skin coverage.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Is the dry curing method for the hams, something that could be used on pork butt, bone removed...



Of course, or a picnic, or whatever.
Heck, coppa (collar) comes from the upper part of the shoulder.

In my opinion it's not a good idea to do any type of deboning when true dry curing if it'll lead to an enclosed area during the curing process.


~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Feb 7, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Of course, or a picnic, or whatever.
> Heck, coppa (collar) comes from the upper part of the shoulder.
> 
> In my opinion it's not a good idea to do any type of deboning when true dry curing if it'll lead to an enclosed area during the curing process.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Coppa/Capicola/Capocollo would be a natural. Goggle "Homemade (any of the names)" and you'll find a fair amount of info on the process. A couple links are below.

http://menuinprogress.com/2011/11/homemade-coppa-capicola.html

http://www.wwf5.com/stuffers.com/content/recipes/sausrecp.pdf


----------



## dave54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rob ( cycletrash)) and I have thought about trying it but havent got to it yet '

Just remember we salted one day for every pound and to put 

a fan  on it after you hang it 'fan helps pull more moisture out


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Is the dry curing method for the hams, something that could be used on pork butt, bone removed...
> ...


Martin..... I was going to remove the bone while splitting the butt into 2 parts at the bone....  maybe into 4 parts so each is about 4x3" with no compromised sections of meat in the interior....  I've gotta get a refer/dry aging/fermenting set up....  all this stuff is driving me nuts....  (I didn't have far to go)...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Martin..... I was going to remove the bone while splitting the butt into 2 parts at the bone....  maybe into 4 parts so each is about 4x3" with no compromised sections of meat in the interior....  I've gotta get a refer/dry aging/fermenting set up....  all this stuff is driving me nuts....  (I didn't have far to go)...




That shouldn't be a problem.



~Martin


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

@Cycletrash

I am a newbie just finished a 22 calt cure for my 2 pork legs going try  my spartan luck, I need some advice look my thread " my first attempt on curing my pork legs

can u check it out and see if I missed something HELP !!


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think that casing can be used to cover the meat and to keep it kinda airtight then netting over it,

its the same process as they do with sopresatta i think


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the start of our hams for next year...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks excellent!!


----------



## shortend (Dec 11, 2011)

Lookin' good Cycletrash. We're watchin' this one with a great deal of interest. I admire the moxie it takes to pull off such an artisian project. Wish you the greatest success, and I'm sure you'll ace it as usual. Not sure what real Prosciutto even tastes like, as I've only had the packaged stuff from the Deli section of the grocer. Doubt it even compares to yours. Bet your circle of "friends" grows considerably larger in the coming year. What's the next step?


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

After cutting out the " H bone" bone and heavily salting them , we press for 25 to 30 days..we will rinse them in red wine , rub them down with garlic , then lard , and black pepper then hang them for a year or two.


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Lookin' good Cycletrash. We're watchin' this one with a great deal of interest. I admire the moxie it takes to pull off such an artisian project. Wish you the greatest success, and I'm sure you'll ace it as usual. Not sure what real Prosciutto even tastes like, as I've only had the packaged stuff from the Deli section of the grocer. Doubt it even compares to yours. Bet your circle of "friends" grows considerably larger in the coming year. What's the next step?


Your right , the deli don't even come close and our circle of friends keeps growing from us doing this.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Your right , the deli don't even come close and our circle of friends keeps growing from us doing this.




 I'll get my address right to ya, Friend. lol


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the link to last years thread to any one interested, or wondering how our prosciutto hams turn out from last year.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh My! Do we have to wait a year to see the final result?


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Here is the link to last years thread to any one interested, or wondering how our prosciutto hams turn out from last year.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102968/salt-curing-hams-prosciutto/60#post_727947


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

lookin great, luv the ratchet straps....1 or 2 clicks a day and procuitt is on its way


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 17, 2011)

I watched a couple of videos about making it but was turned off by having to use a press.  Never thought of just clamping between two boards.


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW I have had the real deal when I was in the Navy stationed in Italy. I wondered and wondered how on earth they could hang meat in open air and not spoil. Finely I was told it was due to a salt cure. At first I was scared to death to try it for fear of getting sick. But after i did try some I was hooked, was the best tasting ham I had ever had. Boy I miss that. I may have to try making some myself, but don't know if I would have the patience to wait that long.......lol 






  for a job well done


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't wait a year its just a salt cured ham that you either have to boil or fry.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

it looks great i will wait... don't forget to post it in a year


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great job this year and the best for next year's endeavors!  Had great faith in y'all from the start and your processes!  Keep up the great work!  (Ahem.. shipping address below:)

LOL! 

Great job!


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 18, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Great job this year and the best for next year's endeavors!  Had great faith in y'all from the start and your processes!  Keep up the great work!  (Ahem.. shipping address below:)
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks Pops6927


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW those must taste amazing?!?


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 7, 2012)

Those look amazing. I will be making some from my buddy's Berkshires starting this fall/winter.

Questions: Why did you omit putting the hams in plastic bags while curing and pressing like the dude in the videos you posted in the older thread did? Also, why did you put the hams in the orange netting instead of hanging them freestyle the the guy did also? Are there benefits to the choices you made, or just convenience?

Thanks in advance for your advice and for the inspiration!

-Kyle (ArtisanBeard)


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

I too was stationed in Italy (Aviano Air Base in the Friuli region) and ventured over to San Daniele which is one of the places it is made. One of our fondest memories is the slices of mellons wrapped with San Daniele ham. This is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## cycletrash (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't trust doing them in those bags....the netting was just cheaper for us to do , the local butcher has them and they handy.


----------

